# Japan Forum > All Things Japanese >  What's your blood group ?

## Maciamo

This is a typical question asked by Japanese. One's blood group in Japan is like a bit like their zodiac sign, it (is supposed to) tell about the person's character. 

I won't hide that I am skeptical about this, especially when one knows that about 50% of Japanese are "A" and 50% of Western European (and descendant in America, Oceania...) are "O", but that one can hardly say that all these people have the same, or even a similar personality. 

Oddly enough, rhesus doesn't seem very important to Japanese. Most don't even know what it is. I've known since my childhood that I was O+, not O-. That's very important for blood compatibility, as O+ are universal donors, but O- have the hardest time of all blood groups to find a compatible type.

So, what's you blood group ?

----------


## kirei_na_me

This has also been another curiosity of mine. I have never seen someone so interested in blood type before than my husband was/is. I'm A+, and my husband is B+. I also found that he didn't know much about negative and positive and who was universal donor and all that stuff. He just knew about which blood type was right for what blood type and that kind of thing and what type person A supposedly or what type person B was or O, etc. Just more superstitious stuff that goes over my head...  :Laughing:

----------


## jeisan

O+

----------


## Twisted

O+

How powerfull is the donor-mafia in Japan? I wouldn't post here if you have a rare blood-type...  :Smilie:

----------


## Uncle Frank

O+ defect free !

----------


## Erik

Why does anyone really need to know though? Hospitals keep these records and will double check and triple check before any blood transfusion is ever done.

----------


## Kaji

It's not for medical reasons that they want to know. It's because, as stated in the first post, it is said to determine one's personality. From what I recall, A's are supposed to be the kind that are overly stressed out from being perfectionistic and driven, B's are supposed to be intellectual (I think, it's been a while), and O's can probably best be described by citing Eikichi Onizuka from GTO as an example.

----------


## Erik

> _Originally posted by Kaji_ 
> *It's not for medical reasons that they want to know. It's because, as stated in the first post, it is said to determine one's personality. From what I recall, A's are supposed to be the kind that are overly stressed out from being perfectionistic and driven, B's are supposed to be intellectual (I think, it's been a while), and O's can probably best be described by citing Eikichi Onizuka from GTO as an example.*


Yeah, I realized that... guess I should have reworded to include medical reasons. Japan has some cute morning thing where these stupid animals climb up a vine and gives you your horoscope or whatever you want to call it of the day. As I don't know my horoscope, I couldn't play!

----------


## Mandylion

My favorite part of the blood type thing in Japan (zodiac-wise) is that it is based on Nazi genetics (so I hear, correct me if I am wrong), the same school of thought that classified people by the shape of their skull. While this blood thing is used for a much less evil purpose in Japan, I always answer "perfect" when asked my blood type.

----------


## Gaki

What the heck is a Mongoloid ? O_o

Negroid sounds pretty racist as well ! o_O

I dunno what blood type i am ~ and i cant seem to find a group i fit into up there either O_o

----------


## jeisan

mongoliod its the scientific name for the asian races, it stems from "mongol" others use the term oriental to define the asian peoples.
negroid, comming from negro, which means black, is the term for people of african descent. 
caucasian originates from the causcus mountains. 

while most scientist will argue that all peope fit into one of the 3 catergories, some say there is a 4th race the "australiod" for the aborriginal peopes of australia and surrounding areas. all other races and country types are sub-groups of the 3 main ones. eg japanese, korean and chinese are mongoliods/orientals. russian, canadian and german are caucasian etc. the ones who wouldnt fit into a particular space would be the mix people, or happas. which i think is alot of central and south america, where the most of the people now are a mix of the original natives (oriental) and the incomming caucasians from spain and the rest of europe.

----------


## jspecdan

wow, i'm the only asian one who voted so far. A+

----------


## X-Japan-FanGrl

that did sound pretty rascist though i dunno anywho i think (pretty sure) im AB :Embarrassment:

----------


## Dream Time

don't know

----------


## Gaki

> _Originally posted by jeisan_ 
> *mongoliod its the scientific name for the asian races, it stems from "mongol" others use the term oriental to define the asian peoples.
> 
> 
> .*


But the thing is ~ that i would never consider myself as coming from the Mongolian bloodline ~ 

I dont really like the terms used in any kind of ethnic group chart ~ 

In UK i'm considered as Oriental
In the rest of the world i would probably be Asian
And apparently now i'm Mongol O_o

----------


## kirei_na_me

When I think of Mongoloid, I think of physical features mainly. I'm not thinking Mongolian bloodline. However, I could see how some people would not like to be referred to as Mongoloid. Some people in the US would also highly take offense to being called Oriental. 

Ah, political correctness...

----------


## jeisan

*shrug* oriental just means eastern or countries in the east. i guess you could call westerners "occidental" which means western etc. i personaly think mongoliod carries a negitive connotation.

----------


## Elizabeth

> _Originally posted by Kaji_ 
> *It's not for medical reasons that they want to know. It's because, as stated in the first post, it is said to determine one's personality. From what I recall, A's are supposed to be the kind that are overly stressed out from being perfectionistic and driven, B's are supposed to be intellectual (I think, it's been a while), and O's can probably best be described by citing Eikichi Onizuka from GTO as an example.*


That looks pretty close, actually. Here's a link that explains all. I don't know what type I am in reality (should be on a birth certificate?), but if there is anything to this at all it should come out B..... :Poh: 


http://allsands.com/Health/bloodpersonali_bhy_gn.htm

----------


## Twisted

Let's see if i my hours of watching Discovery Channel are of any use here...

The term Mongloid comes from the fact that the oldest Asian-like skull that's ever found, was found in Mongolia. So it's considered that all Asian races originate from the Mongolian area.

At least i think it went like that... Could be wrong though.

----------


## froggie

Well I guess my blood is a bit confused ... I am AB+ and Mongoloid as my mother is full blooded Japanese  :Smilie:

----------


## alexi32

Yeah, its weird! my Japanese friend Ako was like "your O type!" and told me loads of things about it, i was like ok, thats 'omoshiroi, ne!'
Good to have an explanation!
but speaking of blood type, in the UK Im a nice person I donate blood to hospitals, maybe once every few months, but now they wont stop sending me letters and bothering me on the phone! They're vampires!

----------


## Maciamo

> _Originally posted by Gaki_ 
> *But the thing is ~ that i would never consider myself as coming from the Mongolian bloodline ~ 
> 
> I dont really like the terms used in any kind of ethnic group chart 
> 
> In UK i'm considered as Oriental
> In the rest of the world i would probably be Asian
> And apparently now i'm Mongol O_o*


Mongolian is not the same as Mongoloid. Mongoloid people include the much larger group of all Eastern Asian (Chinese, Korean, Japanese, Thai, Vietnamese, Laotian, Cambodian, Burmese, Malay, Indonesian, Filipino, etc.) and Amerindian (=native Americans) + some central Asians.

Caucasian include European (and descendents) + Iranians, Armenians, etc. Technically, it should also include some fairer Indians/Pakistani/Bangladeshi, who are from Caucasian (Aryan) origin as well. But as most are mixed with the original dark-skinned Dravidan inhabitants (+ other ethnies), it's now difficult to say what ethny Indian are. I guess Semitic (Arabic, Jewish) people are also considered as Caucasian, but not sure.

Negroid isn't racist. It's the scientific term for the African ethnic type, and comes from the Latin for "black".

For everybody, don't forget that if you have mixed origin among these 3 groups, your are in "other". Half Japanese, half European for instance.

----------


## froggie

<----- all mixed up see cant even type what I am thinking :P

----------


## Rosie

O+

----------


## Rosie

O+ Asian. But I've been told I may be related to the Monarch during the Qing Dynasty; I may have royal blood.

----------


## ghettocities

+ HIV

Josh
http://www.ghettocitiesclothing.com

----------


## =w=eezer

B + and mongoloidism.

----------


## Chipi

O+

I wish I could donate blood,I would do it, but I cant- they wont let me because Im too thin  :Sad: 

This is interesting though. My pen pal from Sapporo just asked my blood type in a letter, it was quite surprising...but now I know the reason ;)
Thank you Elisabeth for the link about the personality types. Totally new thing for me,and interesting.

----------


## SalaryMan

Rofl! I have been asked this question in excess of 10 times so far in Japan. I just answer with "I don't know" and get the immediate response of either a hideous laugh or " eh why ?"
I suppose I just can't see the importance of knowing.

----------


## kirei_na_me

I just found a link that tells what kind of characteristics supposedly go with each blood type. Just thought I would add it here.

http://www.geocities.com/Tokyo/Towers/2172/blood.htm

----------


## samuraitora

That is great Josh...YEAH!

----------


## nanaochan2

I-- AB-- Mongoloid-- Thai...

----------


## CGPGroup

WOW...I am honored to be the only black guy to reply to the poll...then again I might be the only black guy here. 

Oh and byt the way, as someone mentioned earlier "Negroid" is not racist.

----------


## okaeri_man

i don't know and i'm proud of it! god knows how many japanese people have asked me my blood type, or how many friendship forms i fill out that have a space for it. i've even had people ask me "what happens if you are in an accident and they need to give you blood?" ridiculous. i'd just take the pain like zoro from 'one piece' and be healed in time for the next volume, ready for the next sword fight...

besides, by not knowing i can cliam to be more mysterious:P

----------


## Mokona

> _Originally posted by Maciamo_ 
> *I've known since my childhood that I was O+, not O-. That's very important for blood compatibility, as O+ are universal donors, but O- have the hardest time of all blood groups to find a compatible type.*



Actually it's the other way around ~ If you have a positive blood type, you have a Rh antigen present. If you are negative you do not have it. O- blood is the universal donor, because it does not have any antigens. AB is the universal recipient and is about the rarest. 

Scary fact - if a pregnant woman has a negative blood type, and her baby has a positive type, the mother's blood cells will attack the blood of the baby. But the mother can get a vaccine early enough to prevent that. 
A similar thing can happen if you get the wrong type of blood transfusion.

Anyway, sorry to get all medical and boring, but just thought I would explain it.  :Embarrassment: 
And here is a short site about what the differences are in blood types and the Rh factor. 
http://yalenewhavenhealth.org/librar...sp?HWID=hw3681

----------


## Ewok85

Is there any easy way to find out your blood type? Im thinking about donating next time im in shinjuku to find out so i can answer everytime im asked (i tried asking my parents to work out from their types but they dont even kno).

----------


## jeisan

i found out my type by giving blood

----------


## _.-*mw-creatures*-._

b+ white... I HOPE thats not rare  :Laughing:

----------


## destiny

a+, caucasian... about that site posted by kirei_na_me - at least the negative stuff applies to me XD

----------


## catriona

A - 

They're some scientific evidence to back up the differences between blood types. Statistically, type A have a slightly elevated risk of cancer compared to the other types, type B have a higher risk of diseases of the nervous system, etc... Also different blood types have various degrees of resistance to viruses and bacteria. This is due to proteins called lectins that react differently with each blood type. The lectins are found in the food we eat and the germs in our environment.
I don't know about the personality types, but if it affect your body it could affect your mind too.

----------


## Eisuke

I am A+ and mongoloid.  :Smilie:

----------


## neptunemoon

A+ um spanish so am i considered other on the poll?

----------


## silver angel

A positive! and spanish! I put myself as other @ Neptunemoon

----------


## neptunemoon

okay thats what I thought and we are the only two for that category.

----------


## ||-KeviN-||

can i please be with you too in that category... :Blush:

----------


## neptunemoon

lol sure why not the more the merrier. It would be an honor.

----------


## Ewok85

A!! i dont know about + and - but ill ask next time. Finally got around to donating blood. I feel special now  :Joyful:

----------


## Thug

i have A

LOL,it says on the site with bloodgroups that i be reckless when im drunk  :Laughing:

----------


## Elgin

Am I the only one with O -

----------


## Maciamo

Here are some statistics found on a Japanese website. Interestingly, "A" is the most common in France, and a higher percentage of French and white Americans are "A" than Japanese (46% and 40%, against 38%). Now you know what to tell your Japanese friends when they will affirm that Japanese are dominantly "A" and Westerners are mostly "O". "B" is dominant among Indians (41%), while "O" is dominant among Nigerians (44%) and, surprise (!), Chinese (46%). "B" is rarest among French and white American people.

日本 - Japan 　 
AB:9 Ａ:38 Ｂ:22 Ｏ:31 

中国 - China　 
AB:6 Ａ:23 Ｂ:25 Ｏ:46 

インド - India 
AB:9 Ａ:21 Ｂ:41 Ｏ:29 

アメリカ白人 - Caucasian American
AB:4 Ａ:40 Ｂ:11 Ｏ:45 

フランス - France　 
AB:3 Ａ:46 Ｂ:9 Ｏ:42 

ナイジェリア - Nigeria　 
AB:6 Ａ:21 Ｂ:29 Ｏ:44 

Other statistics on a French website about French people confirm the ratio above :

O+ 35,7% 
O- 6,3% 
A+ 37,4% 
A- 6,6% 
B+ 8,5% 
B- 1,5% 
AB+ 3,4% 
AB- 0,6%

----------


## Maciamo

> A+ um spanish so am i considered other on the poll?


If you mean "pure" Spanish from Spain, then it's definitely Caucasian. If you have Amerindian or African blood, then others. From your picture you are Caucasian.  :Poh:

----------


## Hachiko

AB+, CMV Hero.  :Smiling:

----------


## duff_o_josh

o- i can donate to anyone but can only recieve o-

----------


## Keeni84

0+ and "other". 

Caucasian should be changed to Caucasoid. Then they could have just as funny a name as everyone else. Caucasoid, Negroid, Mongoloid.  :Laughing:

----------


## the WAVE

But we have 4 groups! 1,2,3,4!!! 4 tne rearest... mine is 2+, and WHO AM I NOW?????? ))))) (moscow^.^)

----------


## dreamer

O+ asian too but my ancestors were only province governors...

----------


## playaa

I used to know all about the blood lines, mine is A - caucasian..  :Poh:

----------


## Golgo_13

Red.  :Laughing:   :Poh:   :Cool:   :Sorry:   :Smiling:   :Blush:

----------


## RockLee

O Rhesus D +  :Smiling:  ..WOW we seem to be in the mayority  :Poh:

----------


## Lina Inverse

I'm caucasian (German)  :Wavey:  
Not sure about the bood type... I think it was AB+, but I'm not sure  :Relieved:

----------


## XS1001

A and caucasian

----------


## jolan

I'm O+. I don't really believe in these b*****its... but I never met Japanese speaking about that so far. I know it is popular, like on the Secret Id Card of the latest Jpop Idol, but still, people talking openly about that... no never met. Maybe I'm too old..

----------


## Buddha Smoker

Did anybody catch the show on Japanese tv (I forgot which channel now) about the blood types (a couple days ago)? It was pretty interesting. They had the kids divided up and the different tests they gave them and how it was related to their blood types. I was curious other thoughts on the program for those that saw it.

----------


## lineartube

> Why does anyone really need to know though? Hospitals keep these records and will double check and triple check before any blood transfusion is ever done.


What if you are outside your country or out of reach of your hospital and you need a blood transfusion? Knowing it can save your life.

This makes me remember a fact of the WWII: The Waffen SS usually had a tattoo of their blood type oin the underside of their left arm. After the war the Allies managed to caught some of them because of that little fact.
I've heard that at some point this was a standard practice in special ops teams, though I'm not sure.

----------


## Eternal Wind

My blood is B+...cool!~  :Cool:

----------


## potatoe

im think im ab,
 :Doubt:  i dont know?

----------


## reicheru

0- 
mixed Native American and Caucasian Irish. Guess that makes me a half mongoloid, and I agree, even though it isn't meant to be racist sounding, it still kind of irks me.

----------


## queenie

> Yeah, its weird! my Japanese friend Ako was like "your O type!" and told me loads of things about it, i was like ok, thats 'omoshiroi, ne!'
> Good to have an explanation!
> but speaking of blood type, in the UK Im a nice person I donate blood to hospitals, maybe once every few months, but now they wont stop sending me letters and bothering me on the phone! They're vampires!


Lol! That's pretty ironic. I live in the US and my dad used to be in the army. He used to always give blood and stuff and now they won't leave him alone either. We've always called them vampires too! lol.

----------


## TakaraNeko

A+ and Caucasian  :Balloon:

----------


## DragonChan

I have no clue what my blood type is, and I'm not sure how I can find out. I changed doctors a few years ago and my current one doesn't have my blood type written down in my records. Should probably try to find that out before I go to Japan, huh?  :Doubt:

----------


## Surronded

B+ and Caucasian (a bit racist, isn't it?)

----------


## canadian_kor

B+ and Mongoloid.

Btw, I saw a map on a web-site on blood type distribution. The B blood type is most common in Mongolia and Siberia. Korea also has a pretty high B blood ratio. However, the interesting part is that Japan's B blood ratio is not significantly high (it's even lower than China's). This demonstrates to the fact that modern Japanese are a mix between Siberian Mongoloids and South-East Asian Mongoloids (which include the Ainu).

----------


## Brooker

The first time a Japanese person asked me what my blood type was I had no idea what he was on about because I didn't know about the blood type superstition and I thought it was a really strange question. 

It's like, "Excuse me, what color are the insides of your shoes?"

----------


## Lacan

what about west indies people?
I have african blood, indian blood, native american blood and caucasian blood...  :Doubt:

----------


## cicatriz esp

I have no idea. Do the japanese have diets for each blood type too?

----------


## Reiku

o+ and complete mongrel  :Laughing: 

My mother side was of Dutch descent, while my farther's side of the family is a mix of Native Central American and Japanese.

----------


## stupidumboy

percentage of blood type in Korea 

A:34% B:27% O:28% AB:11% 

mine is Rh+ A

----------


## Faustianideals

I dunno my blood type.  :Wavey:

----------


## RinniGal

> Why does anyone really need to know though? Hospitals keep these records and will double check and triple check before any blood transfusion is ever done.


hahaha...it's not like they look thru forums for peoples blood types.


and i am A

----------


## blessed

supposedly I'm AB, but i always thought i'm O... 
purportedly this means I'm safe from mozzies, because they like group O, more than A or B... this must mean I have O cause they sure loove my blood... but you know, when the doctor says something, he must be right...

... dont know why im talking about mosquito's, but this page has some quite "cool" random knowledge on mosquitoes...

http://66.102.9.104/search?q=cache:G...eference&hl=en

enjoy...

----------


## Reiku

Is that why mosqitoes go after me so much?  :Laughing:

----------


## Apollo

I am a type A. (I forgot if I am A+ or A-...I am one of them though, I must ask my mum, she knows...)  :Wavey:

----------


## yutaka kaneshiro

im 100%japanese and my blood type is A+ and im r.h. negetive.

----------


## TwistedMac

> hahaha...it's not like they look thru forums for peoples blood types.
> 
> 
> and i am A


"quick, i need 40 cc's of retamecatodrin, and go check on the JREF forum, topic 'what blood type are you' if he's answered the question.. if not... let's just hope we're lucky..."

----------


## rohitvr2002

am o+indian can u tell me more about myself and my gal too is o+ let me more about blood groups .and secondly do u consider o+ people as only fit for bussiness?

----------


## joel.lindgren

I have no idea what my bloodtype is and I have never in my entire life heard anyone ask that question or tell anyone what they have, in movies, TV or in real life. (Sweden)

----------


## SajberJohan

I'm red blooded, sometimes light red, sometimes dark red. Depends on what mood I'm in (and if its vein or artery blood >.>).

Since I'm an optimist I'm gonna assume my blood is positive. So this makes me Red+ if my calculations are right  :Doubt:  

I'll sell my blood for 1000$/ml (max 4 ml per household)!

///Johan

----------


## chiefen

> I'm red blooded, sometimes light red, sometimes dark red. Depends on what mood I'm in (and if its vein or artery blood >.>).
> 
> Since I'm an optimist I'm gonna assume my blood is positive. So this makes me Red+ if my calculations are right  
> 
> I'll sell my blood for 1000$/ml (max 4 ml per household)!
> 
> ///Johan


Yay! I've always wanted HIV in a vial!!  :Laughing:

----------


## december

My blood type is X.

----------


## Sally_Hawn

My blood type is COOL.

----------


## Reiku

Mine ranges from hot to cold--depending on my mood.  :Evil:

----------


## sgt. Pepper

AB, Caucasian. 

Ehhh...i'm a really distant relative of a dead german guy.

----------


## Flashjeff

> WOW...I am honored to be the only black guy to reply to the poll...then again I might be the only black guy here.


No, my brother, you're not alone! I'm black too, though you wouldn't know it from my avatar!  :Laughing:  

As for my blood type, I'm O positive!  :Cool:  But then, I'm always positive!  :Laughing:

----------


## Uncle Frank

all brothers & sisters of soul on this Forum!

Frank

 :Blush:

----------


## TwistedMac

aaall aboard *makes pulling motion with arm* the soooul-train.

----------


## cyber ape

I'm either O+ or O- whichever is more common. Although I don't know anything about types, I've always been jealous of those who have rare types IE AB blood types. I've always wondered why so many Japanese things include people's blood-types. I guess I know now.

----------


## StarCrap

> My blood type is COOL.


O_o....Say what?...Haha okay.

----------


## ffrost_nova622

how come on the pole theres no A asain  :Sad:  
well i tink im a or b+ something like that not sure

----------


## StarCrap

> how come on the pole theres no A asain  
> well i tink im a or b+ something like that not sure


Because A Asian just got DENIED. Heehee

----------


## nishishei

A-, Chinese (Shanghainese)

----------


## cazbar

> O+ are universal donors, but O- have the hardest time of all blood groups to find a compatible type.


I work for the Aussie Red Cross Blood Service. O- is the Universal blood group. Anyone can take 0- blood in an emergency etc. O+ is the most common blood type about 40% of Australians are 0+...

www.donateblood.com.au

----------


## ravenwaves

I'm O- (and Caucasian). 
Does anyone know how common it is to be 0-?

----------


## cazbar

About 9% of Australians are 0-

----------


## Alek

0- earth type

----------


## suga77

I am AB+. It's weird but all my girlfriends seem to be AB too. I thought that this blood type is not that common among Asians. I think it's very interesting...

----------


## Doc

A+. I'm also related to Maryweather Lewis from the Lewis and Clark Expedition. Werid huh? I think I'm also releated to somebody famous in history through my bloodline but I forgot who. :Sad: 

Doc

----------


## Rayc

I am O and Blueblood.

----------


## Malaika

...I don't really know my blood group, I mean I might sound stupid, but I did get my blood taken, though I never asked what blood type I was. *shrugs*

----------


## Xkavar

B... shoot. I think positive. 

My mom's AB negative, supposed to be really rare. My little bro's B negative, also a bit rare.

----------


## Takara

I chose "don't know." It's not something that I would ask. Now, I'm curious. I'll remember to ask about that next time I go see my doctor.

----------


## Rickmaster

i have 0 negative

----------


## epigene

This pie graph shows the breakdown of the Japanese by blood type. The website explained that Rh- (negative) types account for 0.5% of each blood type:

 

Here is the general breakdown of people in various countries by blood type:
 
From left: Japan / Beijing China / Seoul, South Korea / Boston, USA / Berlin, Germany / London, UK / Paris, France / Bern, Switzerland / Western Australia


I'm O+

----------


## SkippyDaStudent85

O+ and I am as white as they get (I blame it all on the European genetics).

----------


## Mycernius

O+. Blood doner and I have it on my card. Started doing it to wind up a rabid JW I used to work with.

----------


## SkippyDaStudent85

I also donate blood. I started in high school as soon as I was allowed to.

----------


## gokarosama

> Negroid isn't racist. It's the scientific term for the African ethnic type, and comes from the Latin for "black".
> 
> For everybody, don't forget that if you have mixed origin among these 3 groups, your are in "other". Half Japanese, half European for instance.


I beg to differ on both points. The term "negroid," while not racist to some (anymore than, say, "cracker" might be racist to a Japanese who knew little about the term) might well give offense to others. You can argue it derives from the Spanish "negro" or Latin "nigrum," but then arguably so did another word which we might agree is very much racist. The fact remains the word "negroid" is not in current scientific use.

The term "Mongoloid" in particular has taken on connotations of describing a child with Down's syndrome (offensively) and should be used with care, _as should all of these terms used to describe the very-much debated concept of "race."_ The scientific reasons for these debates are numerous and well-documented. As society and our understanding of humans have developed, the term "race" has come to be a much more sociological than scientific term. 

As in so many other areas, the terms we(you) use to classify others end up reflecting ourselves (yourself) .

Certainly in Japan the term "haafu" is in common use, but I find it pejorative--you may say this is PC of me but I can't imagine a child branded as "half" anything could find much encouragement in the term. If we insist on labeling one another, I, along with many others, prefer the term "double," or, even better, just "person." 

It's bad enough that as a kid I had to fill in the little boxes on the standardized tests: Caucasion? Negroid? Other? 

Must we play that game here, too?

A- by the way.

----------


## Xkavar

Let's put it this way. 

There are "pures", those who can claim two or less blood relations to any specific sub-group of the human race. 

Then there are "hybrids", those who can claim three or more blood relations to any specific sub-group of the human race. 

I am a hybrid. Composed of 10 different groups of the human genome code. 

I have no weaknesses. 

My qualities are labeled as positive, which give me an edge against the competition, and negative, which instill humility that I use as a stepping stone to overcome hesitations about myself. 

Ph34r m3.

----------


## Index

> I am O and Blueblood.


And shitforbrains.

----------


## RinoaRita

They say that type AB is a little unbalanced because the A and B side are pulling them, and Os are the most good natured. As are very uprigt and driven while Bs are selfish and agressive. 

Of course these have as much basis in fact as horoscopes... but I have seen that lot of type AB people are... eh... slightly off kilter?  :Wavey:

----------


## futekioosha

> O+
> 
> How powerfull is the donor-mafia in Japan? I wouldn't post here if you have a rare blood-type...


That is hilarious!

O+

----------


## Stees

I really don't know my blood group  :Clueless:

----------


## marcus314

AB+ Mongoloid.......

I am also a leftie.....just adds on to the "rareness" haha

^_^

----------


## MasterGeek

B+ Persian =P

----------


## zeroyon

i am B+ and caucasian....

----------


## Silverbackman

I am AB+, and an Indian (India-Type). So I guess a belong to the "other races", though aren't Indians and Semetics considered caucasion? It is a common misconception that caucasion means white man, but infact infact caucasions in anthropology includes people from the middle east, india, and europe. Like it says in this articles based on wikipedia's article;

http://www.wordiq.com/definition/Caucasoid

----------


## Kara_Nari

Ok, Im O+, half caucasian, half I dont know what category.
I only just found out this year, after years of being asked by Japanese and Korean friends. They all told me what they thought my blood was, and low and behold they were right!
Apparently O and A are the perfect match
B people can tend to be a little crazy, there is a movie in Korea called "My boyfriend is B type" since then any person who is B, gets sheepish and doesnt like to say.
My boyfriend is Asian O+ alos, but I dont know if thats a good thing or not. 
When I was in Cambodia, I gave blood, it was the first time, and since there are so many O people out there, I dont know that I will do it again.

----------


## Mars Man

I punched in at the top of the list; although I also am cautious with this 'race' thing, from a scientific point of view. Also, I am positive with that A. The lady I'm married to is O; plus or minus, I don't know, but we have two children with A and one with O--if my memory serves me well. I'll check.

----------


## Maciamo

> I am AB+, and an Indian (India-Type). So I guess a belong to the "other races", though aren't Indians and Semetics considered caucasion? It is a common misconception that caucasion means white man, but infact infact caucasions in anthropology includes people from the middle east, india, and europe. Like it says in this articles based on wikipedia's article;


I wouldn't consider Arabs as Caucasians, but Iranians yes. Some Arabs have mixed Caucasian blood, especially in North Africa, but that's it.

As for "Indians", it depends on their skin colour, as India is a mix of Caucasian (Aryans) and black-skinned Dravidians. Usually people from Brahmin families are more Caucasian. If an Indian has fair skin and fair eyes (blue, grey...), then they are Caucasian (the eye colour is a sure proof of quite pure Caucasian ancestry). Many don't have fair eyes but are also Caucasian.

----------


## EdZiomek

I would like to share some websites with a similar discussion group in Asia... discussing DNA distribution of the world in general, and Asia/China/Japan/Korea in particular.

The first website is the "Genographic Project", what many may already know, that of the joint scientific effort of IBM and National Geographic. 

www.nationalgeographic.com then search for "Genographic"

or try... (might not work)
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/n...nographic.html

An example of the results is on the "Journeyofman.info" website... 

http://journeyofman.info/index.php?showtopic=291 

This particular graphic shows the migration of Korean/Southern Chinese of the group identified as Haplogroup O (M 175)

This information and other contributions I believe may have been generated by a JREF member, and I thank him. (hope he doesn't mind the cross polination of ideas)

http://www.chinahistoryforum.com/ind...showtopic=5031 
(scroll down 8-17 pages)

Tremendous thread, tremendous information.

----------


## f0rk0

A+
(Caucasian).

*yawwwwn*

----------


## Thug

A+ and mestizo.

----------


## ButterSky

I made some english corrections in the quote as well >>>
[QUOTE=jeisan]mongoliod its the scientific name for the asian races, it stems from "mongol" others use the term oriental to define the asian peoples.
negroid, "coming" from negro, which means black, is the term for people of african descent. 
caucasian originates from the "caucus" mountains. 

Caucasoid is the correct term and word, funny how that slips by the radar... but then that would start to even things up in the category we call races.
 :Cool:  

Because of my "type" I was proposed to several times in Kyoto. Very good looking fellows but complete strangers. Plying me with jewelry and silk intimate gifts!!! Imagine! That was kinda fun actually! I'm not saying what!!!!!
 :Bluush:

----------


## Leticia

I'm B+ and I marked myself down as other ethnies because I'm mostly German and Lebanese. Then I'm a bunch of well everything else .

----------


## Carlson

0 pos white boy

----------


## blossom

African American with an A blood type! oh yeah, one more thing, I know 
"Negroid " isn't racist, but its such a strange sounding word...kinda sounds like I'm an alien or something  :Blush: . Oh well, learn something new everyday I guess...

----------


## Dutch Baka

Don't know!!!!!!!!!!!! Really I don't understand this whole bloodgroup thing. On a first date with a girl she asked me: 
"What is your bloodgroup?"
I fell down from my chair, shivered and asked: "why, you wanne eat me or something, YOUR A VAMPIRE? OR YOU DO YOU NEED A DONOR? 
she just said:"No , no don't worry I don't want something, just asking....because.... when I want to have a baby, I want to have a baby with Good blood...

First date... Baby... Bloodtype.. THIS GIRL IS INSANE... do they all do this in Japan? BEWARE MAN...

well in the end, I got married to this girl, and I am a happy person  :Laughing: , but this bloodgroup thingie?

----------


## Flashjeff

Dutch, my man! You had me rolling with that post!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

And I can actually imagine your expression because I'd probably react the same way! Gotta hand it to Japanese girls though, they damn sure don't waste any time when it comes to planning for the future! Good blood? Good Lord!!
 :Laugh out loud:

----------


## Tsuyoiko

I'm semitic - is that caucasian? I'm pasty-faced, so I guess so. As for my blood group, I have no idea.

----------


## neko9

don't know about mine too :/ 

that blood group thing is gone out of hand in Japan...

----------


## Minty

O, not sure about whether it is positive or negative though. :Clueless:

----------


## Tsukimiya

O-
eh.. i think.. ^^;

----------


## happyblinker

^^;

O+ 
and asian

----------


## sl0thmachin3

A. I don't know whether + or - though. 

Filipinos have a very mixed bloodline. Initially you have three distinct bloodlines coming from three waves of migrants. Indones, Malay and Negritos. Indones and Malay are believed to be from neighboring islands while negritos are from down south, Australia maybe. From those base three you mix mongoloid bloodlines from Chinese migrants then add Caucasian bloodlines from Spain and Portugal mostly followed by Americans and finally some Japanese.  :Sou ka:

----------


## Dutch Baka

I have found this article today:



> TOKYO (AFP) - When the atmosphere loosened up at her office, Japanese hospital clerk Makiko Ishikawa knew it was because there was new blood around -- literally. 
> Fellow workers with Type-O blood had joined the team, she explained, replacing the Type-A types who strictly follow the rules.
> "When I meet someone for the first time, like newcomers at work, I usually ask them their blood types. It tells me something about their personality," said 30-year-old Ishikawa.
> Read all


And I have found this website :http://www.human-abo.org/english/index.html

You can find all information about the meaning of bloodtypes etc!!!!

----------


## yukio_michael

How do I find out my blood type? Like Dutch Baka, I have no idea what my blood type is, but many Japanese people I've known have asked me... I know you don't have to give blood, they can just ***** your finger can't they?

It seems funny, but I'd like to know my blood group, just to know for the future---

^^^ the editor cut out my verb which you can probably guess starts with a _pri_ and ends with a _ck..._ You're too fast for me profanity editor!

----------


## osias

I like my blood type AB, I like being a minority...

----------


## MotomanInuyasha

O other ethnic type

----------


## Rickmaster

O negative 

You are so negative  :Sad:

----------


## Nicky

I don't know my blood type. I'm too much of a cheap bastard to pay my doctor for a blood test. And even though it's on file, for some reason they won't let me see my medical files. I have to either buy it(the file) or pay for some new tests. Whoo.

----------


## Riyko

I'm not positive about my blood type, but I think I'm A+  :Sou ka:

----------


## Dutch Baka

I think I am C+....

----------


## nice gaijin

just got bloodwork done today; Universal receiver, AB+

----------


## warakawa

my type is X+, it's new yeah i knoow

----------


## nice gaijin

woe is you when you're in need of an infusion

----------


## ricecake

My blood type is AB and Mongoloid. :Cool:

----------


## Broken Rose Ren

Ehh. I think it's O+...I can't really remember though~

----------


## Doggilette

i don't know really but i think A+ x.x

----------


## Supervin

Mine's O+.




> my type is X+, it's new yeah i knoow


I've never heard of X before...

----------


## Doggilette

what is X for a type? o.O

----------


## Live91

I'm a B + "negroid" althought the term doesn't please me too much.

----------


## ricecake

> I've never heard of X before...



X from ..... X-files series ( jk )

----------


## kooo

I'm AB. I think the reports I've read on AB bloodtype has been pretty fitting. I love things like horoscope and bloodtype for some reason.

----------


## tokyo tourist

I'm AB. My Mom was B and my Dad was A.

----------


## Doggilette

hm...so many tybes x.x...when i dont know my type what cani do for know it . (is that right? ^^'.. me and my english  :Laughing: )

----------


## Live91

O.o I'm the only B negroid according to the posts...>.< that's not right. Any hidden B negroids out there?

----------


## mika_r

humm... but... i'm OA RH+... there aren't any options for OA type... so i chose O ... is that right? &#243;.&#242;

----------


## nova

O positive, not universal donor though  :Relieved:

----------


## Goldiegirl

O+ My first night out in Tokyo the very first question I was asked at dinner was "what was my blood type?". O+ seemed to be a good answer as everyone looked very happy. I asked my fiance what his thoughts on the blood type and what it means to him and he said he didn't care, but he did say it was better to be an O than say ans AB. So I kind of think he believes in it a little. So now I can say I am a Virgo, my chinese sign is the Dog and I am O, so what does all that say about me?  :Smilie:

----------


## Uncle Frank

> So now I can say I am a Virgo, my chinese sign is the Dog and I am O, so what does all that say about me?


 It all adds up to: Your :Cool:  future husband is OH SO LUCKY !!!!!!!!

Uncle Frank

 :Bluush:

----------


## Goldiegirl

:Blush:   :Laugh out loud:  you always put a smile on my face...which is now kinda pink!

----------


## Sparky

I always answer "RED" becasue I don't know what my blood type is. After 29 years now I don't think I even want to knwo now and living in Japan makes me want to know even less! Who wants to be judged by there blood type!? "Oh I'm sorry your b we can't be friends lol (Exageration)

----------


## hideway

lol @ the 'negroid' options.

----------


## tampopo

O+ Gave blood once in Japan, they were a bit reluctant to take it. I almost insisted they do! I donate my platelets at home nowadays.

----------


## kiyoki-chan

I'm an A and Mongoloid. I dunno if it's + or - :P

----------


## Yoko_Kisaragi

My mum told me I have O blood, but I'm not sure if it is positive or negative.  :Blush:

----------


## hideway

B rh D negative. Whatever that means.  :Smilie:

----------


## Arlet

I've O...
 :Poh:  
Many people have O i see  :Embarrassment:

----------


## EmperorHirohito

Im O- and a registered blood donor to boot.

Maciamo hate to raise this matter with you, but as far as I have been told it is people with O- blood who are regarded as universal donors, and that their blood can be given to anyone who needs blood.

Also hideway the D stands for the D factor, its something linked to suitabilty of giving bllod to children. My blood is O- with the D factor and when I used to donate it was marked with a blue label "For Paediatric Use"

----------


## Goldiegirl

The universal donor blood is O- (negative) O+ can only be used in people who are positive rh. A+ B+ AB+ O+ O- can be given to all of the positives and negatives. A+/- B+/- AB+/- O+/- At least this is what I was taught in anatomy/physiology in university.

----------


## EmperorHirohito

Thanks for that Goldengirl, thats roughly what the nurse from the Royal Army Medical Corps explained to me when I first had my blood tested for blood grouping. 

Many Thanks  :Smilie:

----------


## KirinMan

> A other ethnic type (*Semitic*, Indian, mixed ethnies, etc.)


Could someone here explain to me or give some information on when Semitic became an ethnic group?




> If one looks into the history of the word, gsemiteh, it has to do with a language group and no more. The semitic languages are, at least according to most linguistic experts, Amharic (spoken in Ethiopia and Eritrea, the lands once known as Abyssinia), Arabic (spoken in all the Arab countries and in many Muslim countries because it is the language of the Qurfan), Hebrew (spoken in Israel and by some Jews and others outside of Israel), Aramaic (spoken primarily by the Chaldeans of Iraq and by some Catholic and Maronite Christians in the world, at least in their church services if not in their homes or business) and Syriac (spoken by a few in various parts of Syria and in the Middle East). Incidentally, according to most linguists, Abraham, the father of the Jews and Arabs, spoke Aramaic, that was the language of the land at the time, not Hebrew.



Taken from;

Semitic is a Language Group, Not a Racial or Ethnic Group 

*On topic reply....*
I:m B- and am a registered donor, although here in Japan sometimes it gets to be a pain as they call, on occasion, at the most inconvenient times requesting that I come in and give blood.

----------


## EmperorHirohito

> I:m B- and am a registered donor, although here in Japan sometimes it gets to be a pain as they call, on occasion, at the most inconvenient times requesting that I come in and give blood.


Obeika san I completely understand how you feel. I used to be called three times a year,like clockwork, and had to always arrange my work schedule around donating blood.
Matters where further complicated due to the fact that Im on the register of Bone Marrow donors based at the Royal Free Hospital in London. Having been tissue typed to Class 2 and down to the last detail as I was a partial match for someone who needed a transplant, I had to be prepared to take a whole month off work if I was ever called to donate bone marrow. Employers hated the idea that if I was called to donate, I would have to take awhole month off work regardless of how much they needed me at work.

----------


## Koushun

O-

plus i can't give blood because i'm alergic to lot's of things and that's in my blood...

----------


## kireikoori

Bloodtype A and Caucasoid.

----------


## bebopdobop

Ugh, I can't remember. In highschool, many years ago, I learned that I was A, AB or B but never learned the +/- part. Definitely not O, I know that much. 


hehe post #100!

----------


## LateNight~*

R u sure O- is universal because I have always heard O+'s are the universal donor. However, O+'s can only receive their own type of blood.  :Doubt: 
That website that DutchBaka put up earlier though is very good, very thorough. Blood types vary from area to area. I read on wiki that it is quite rare to be asian and O+/- type. However it is quite common for Caucasians. I'm Mexican but I think my ancestors are european (everyone looks white) which would explain why I'm O+.  :Smiling:  
Wiki is very good with this stuff so I suggest checking it out. :Cool:

----------


## naoui

My blood is a platoon + and almost all the peoples of the Middle East factions blood confined between a and b, but I personally best platoon o because it is tender and altruism 
Thank you for the valuable information

----------


## Rahmie

AB mix of Caucasian and Mongoloid.  :Cool:   :Smiling:

----------


## Goldiegirl

O- blood can be given to all the blood types, therefore it is the universal donor. O+ can only be given to + (positive) blood types and can not be given to - (negatives) so that limits its "ability" to be used, so it's not the universal donor. O+ people can get O+ or O- blood, O- can ONLY get O-. Hope this helps LateNight.  :Smilie:

----------


## tarutau

um... yeah you dont really need to know your blood type in case of an emergency. thats why every hospital has a blood typing centre. you see if in an accident you say im a+ they going to look at you and say ok ok and then they going to take you in and draw some blood and test to see what blood type you are. why cause its easy to do and does not take long and they better prove you are what you say you are before starting to pump that stuff in you before you die. cause if it turns out you a different type and they just happened to take your word for it they are liable for your death. and dont no doctor want to be responsible for his patients death either. in extremely emergency situations they will take your word for it and then grab different types of your a+ sub types since the rhesus group has over like 26 different sub types most of which can kill you if matched incorrectly and they just look for the one that fits and pump you with that as is done in such instances as battlefields. stay tuned next week where i will teach how to perform a needle thoracentesis to all of you who hope to stab someone in the chest in an effort to save their lives.  :Blush:

----------


## tarutau

another thing that needs explaining is the role of these antigens antibodies and their importance. o- is the universal donor. ab+ the universal recipient. the reason being that a person with A antigens will have antibodies vs B but not A and O. a person with B antigens will have antibodies vs A but not B and O. now a person with O antigens hehe why he has no antigens and that means he has antibodies vs A and O. you ask hm... why universal then. his blood cells have no antigens and antibodies need antigens to attack so his blood is universal his plasma on the other hand will kill people with either A or B antigens. and also there is the ever infamous Oo blood type which for some reason has an antibody to kill the OO blood type. since blood typing is always a matter of recessive and dominant genes. known as the h factor it is very rare and usually occurs in the indian community. so always remember antigens and antibodies are the determining factors here. and blood dont determine personality that is determined by the nature vs nurture argument. stay tuned next week where i will teach you how to perform a crichoidthyroidotomy in order to save the life of a person suffering from upper airway obstruction. you get to use a sharp object to slit someones throat its a must see. :Blush:

----------


## Yuta

I have no idea what mine is. I really should find out, but I don't know how.

----------


## davidlmq

i don't know!!oh my god!

----------


## Kirie_Maiden

> I have no idea what mine is. I really should find out, but I don't know how.


I have the same problem. Short of walking into open surgery with my GP and saying, "My head hurts. What's wrong with it? Oh, and what's my blood type?" I have no idea how to find out.

----------


## yumeitsumo

AB baby! I rule!!! ..... I think that's my blood type.

----------


## scorpion da black

what is the big deal about blood type?

i am AB- so what does that make me?

----------


## kireikoori

> i am AB- so what does that make me?


It means you have the coolest blood type. Anyway according to the personality matching thing:




> AB
> 
> Type AB's are the split personalities of the blood groups. They can be both outgoing and shy, confident and timid. While responsible, too much responsibility will cause a problem. They are trustworthy and like to help others.

----------


## scorpion da black

> It means you have the coolest blood type. Anyway according to the personality matching thing:


thanks dude..
wow i am awesome  :Wavey:  :Blush:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## freely63

*I'm O+ I think or was it O-*

----------


## Lotorie

A+

I have my blood card on me.
I had an operation last year and they needed my blood type... just in case!

Just in case...?? 

 :Sou ka:

----------


## joaniedark

O+, Caucasian

"Type O's are outgoing, and very social. They are initiators, although they don't always finish what they start. Creative and popular, they love to be the center of attention and appear very self confident."

Sounds right to me! I write a lot, and take bloodtypes into special consideration when developing characters. ^^

----------


## merevindur

I am AB and caucasian (UK).
cicatriz esp - I did hear about blood type diets a few years ago, and apparently it does work for each individual person.

----------


## T1FF

I am O and chinese..

----------


## suz135

This blood type stuff really surprised me when I came to Japan. Everyone knows their blood type and thinks it relates to their personality. It reminds me of the Western obsession of horoscopes.

----------


## Kirakira1232

> The universal donor blood is O- (negative) O+ can only be used in people who are positive rh. A+ B+ AB+ O+ O- can be given to all of the positives and negatives. A+/- B+/- AB+/- O+/- At least this is what I was taught in anatomy/physiology in university.


I know this is incredibly old post but...the Rhesus type is only of a concern if the person receiving the blood is female. If a female is O- and is given O+ blood her body will generate IgG antibodies to the rhesus positive type. This is not of concern however...until she becomes pregnant as these antibodies can cross the placenta. If her fetus is also rhesus positive then these preformed antibodies will attack her fetus causing hemolytic syndrome that can lead to miscarriage.

Aside from that I am a O- ^^;

----------


## esra

AB - 
but not sure about Caucasian, Mongoloid... I am Turkish which one I am in or what I am  :Poh:  
Father is A+ and mother is B so me and my three siblings all have different blood types: A, AB, B and 0. it's annoying  :Smilie:

----------


## Yan

O- and white french canadian.

----------


## Ava-from-wonderland

I am o and caucasian.

----------


## Edwige

B+ and African.

----------


## Minty

O negative, Asian

----------

